
Show HN: lazy, functional data structures; stack-safe recursive lambdas for Java - gdejohn
https://github.com/gdejohn/procrastination
======
gdejohn
procrastination is a modular, zero-dependency library for Java 11 that
provides:

* lazily evaluated, memoizing, purely functional data structures

* ad hoc pattern matching

* an extensible, reusable alternative to Java 8's Stream

* stack-safe tail-recursive lambda expressions via trampolines and fixed points

If you have JDK11 and a recent version of Maven installed, you can easily play
around with this in jshell by cloning the repository, and from the root
directory, running mvn compile and jshell procrastination.jsh.

I would be very grateful for any feedback.

